# Connecting a printer to a network via linksys



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello,

I have recently taken my work provided laptop and Laserjet printer from my office to my home office.

When I was at work the printer was connected to the work linksys router via ethernet cable and my laptop was connected via ethernet cable also. I could print just fine.

Now I have brought that stuff home and connected them both to my personal Linksys router via ethernet cables and i can't print.

Anyone know how to get this up and running? I must have to mess with the IP of the printer or the printer name or something of that nature I am just not sure of how to go about it.

Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Your laster jet printer has an internal "jet direct card" via the menu on the printer you will need to change the IP address of the printer to one that mactches your network. If your printer is DHCP, then you need to find what address is assigned to it, which can normally be found by printing a test page. Once you have assigned a proper IP address, or found out what the IP address is, you then need to go to your printer settings, and update the IP port information with the new IP address, or hook up the printer using a USB or serial cable directly to your computer.

If you search for how to setup an internal jet direct card, you can probably find more detailed instructions on the internet.


----------

